

Ethics and investing: Is exercising your stock options unethical? - rrenaud
http://ru-linux-geek.livejournal.com/30616.html
Should people defer exercising options while the government is doing very disagreeable things?
======
far33d
I guess, then, making money at all is unethical too. This is a ridiculous
argument.

~~~
rrenaud
The ability to defer the income from stock options, opposed to other forms of
income, clearly differentiates it from most income.

